# Teach Me How to Update COD4



## Vizy

Ok, i received my 9600GT XFX yesterday . Big update from the on board x1200. Anyways, it came with COD4, and i am itching to play multiplayer. So i go on, and there are no servers, hopefully because i need to update my patches. 



I've been browsing Google, and it seems like 1.7 is the latest. But other forums say that i need to update to 1.4, then to 1.5 then to 1.6, then finally to 1.7.

Is this true? Can i just immediately update to 1.7? Each patch ios between 30-60 MB so do i need to? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Vizy

Bump.

I know this is going to get the usual "WE don't live here....". But i am desperate, you guys can understand that .

I'm willing to k..... nvm, too far.


----------



## Calibretto

You need to update to 1.6 and then to 1.7


----------



## Vizy

So do i need to update to 1.5-1.6-1.7 Or can i jsut go straight to 1.6 then to 1.7?


----------



## Calibretto

Straight to 1.6 and then 1.7


----------



## meanman

just 1.6 and 1.7


----------



## Ramodkk

Calibretto said:


> Straight to 1.6 and then 1.7





meanman said:


> just 1.6 and 1.7



There you go!


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> just 1.6 and 1.7



haha beat ya to it


----------



## Vizy

Ok thanks everyone. I can't wait to be killed


----------



## kobaj

Vizy93 said:


> Ok thanks everyone. I can't wait to be killed



Now that you've got cod4. You might join the Computer Forum cod4 clan!!!

Cfclan.co.uk


----------



## Vizy

yea i will. still getting the hang of it.


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

Join the clan. Would be good to have some more people. The more the merrier as they say.


----------

